
Netflix Has 175 Days Left to Pull Off a Miracle or It's All Over - rosterface
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/05/21/netflix-has-175-days-left-to-pull-off-a-miracle-or-its-all-over/
======
explorigin
This is an advertisement for a financial advisor.

------
ohiovr
I was expecting to see an article about them running out of money.

------
luckylion
Articles that go on forever and ever to hype something up which they won't
tell you yet always look super scammy to me. This one is no exception - how
much do you need to pay for forbes.com to host your content?

It's smart though. He funnels people over to his scammy riskhedge.com where
he's trying to sell them stock tipps. Why he's selling them these tipps
instead of getting rich with them, we'll never know, but I assume he's just a
good person at heart. He needs $199 from you to show that you're a good person
also, I guess. BUT, if you subscribe in the next 2 days, it's only $49.

I sure hope Forbes is taking a lot of cash to associate their name with
something like that.

